# Conexion PC - Proyector



## chofoman (Mar 18, 2006)

Q onda gente!... 

Necesito conectar una PC (con una tarjeta de video nVidea G-Force 4 de 64 mb) hacia un proyector para un evento grande... no c si hay la posibilidad de conseguir un cable S-video de unos 20 metros o si c puede utilizar un transformador de RCA a un cable COAXIAL?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 18, 2006)

chofoman dijo:
			
		

> Q onda gente!...
> 
> Necesito conectar una PC (con una tarjeta de video nVidea G-Force 4 de 64 mb) hacia un proyector para un evento grande... no c si hay la posibilidad de conseguir un cable S-video de unos 20 metros o si c puede utilizar un transformador de RCA a un cable COAXIAL?



Si si se puede, aquí venden ya hecho http://www.svideo.com/, también en steren, mercado libre...

O puede hacerlo, aca dicen como

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/svideo/index.htm

Saludos


----------

